# Looking for Taiji in North Carolina



## Xue Sheng (May 12, 2017)

A friend of mine moved to North Carolina near  Wilmington and he asked me if I knew of any taijiquan teachers in that area... I don't.

Does anyone know of any taijiquan teacher in the area of Southport to Wilmington, North Carolina area?


----------



## 23rdwave (May 13, 2017)

Carolina Association of Martial Arts (CACMA)
C.A.C.M.A. Affiliates

*Member Schools*
*Kong Hoi Kung Fu Association – Mint Hill* – Lai Tong Pai Style
Master Li Keung (Steve Li), Sifu: Anthony Stephenson, Chris Facente and Scott Waters
Junior Instructors: Disciple Chris Woodrow and Si Hing Landon Martin
Associates: Glen Barnes – Tai Chi
Wilgrove-Mint Hill Road
PO Box 23043
Charlotte, NC 28227
mhkfs@aol.com or sifuanthony@bellsouth.net

*Kong Hoi Kung Fu Association – Sil Lum Mountain*
Sifu Anthony Stephenson
704-502-5404
sifuanthony@bellsouth.net
www.konghoikungfu.com

*The Peaceful Dragon*
Sifu Eric Sbarge
12610 Steele Creek Road
Charlotte, NC 28273
www.thepeacefuldragon.com

*Chuan Fa Kung Fu*
Steve Clark (“Lao Shifu”)
Ch’uan Fa (Kuoshu/Kung Fu)
302 West Elizabeth Street
Tomah, WI 54660
(608)372-1013
rclark0501@charter.net

*Lung Ch’uan Fa *(Dragon Fist Style)
Sifu Doug Moffett
4037 Huntscroft Lane
McLean, VA
dragon@lungchuanfa.com
www.lungchuanfa.com

*Mountain Dragon Tai Chi/Kung Fu*
Sifu Mark Small
106 Cumberland Ave.
Asheville, NC 28804
(828) 285-0564
Website: www.main.nc.us/mtndragon

*Magic Tortoise Taijiquan*
Dr. Jay Dunbar, Ph.D.
15 Timberlyne Road
Chapel Hill, NC 27312
(919) 968-3936
drjay@magictortoise.com

*Hung Gar Kung Fu Academy of Mooresville*
Sifu Rick Panico
Route #21 North
Mooresville, NC 28115
(704) 663-6305
fuhok@hotmail.com
Hung Gar Kung Fu Academy

*Peter Kwok’s Kung Fu Academy*
Sifu Scott Schneider
10700 Kettering Drive
Charlotte, NC 28226
(704) 541-1245
sschneider@peterkwoks.com

*Kung Fu USA of NC*
Sifu Paul Ziglar
409-C East Fairfield Drive
High Point, NC 27263
pziglar@aol.com

*Shen Men Tao Kung Fu*
Sifu Jordan “JP” Whitfield
9016 Cliff Cameron Dr, 3104
Charlotte, NC 28269
704-756-5350
jwhitfield@m3dg.com

*Columbia Tai Chi Center*
Sifu Wesley Adams
2910 Rosewood Drive
Columbia, SC 29205
(803) 873-2100
www.columbiataichicenter.com



*Affiliates*
*Wong’s Chinese Boxing*
Sifu Raymond Wong
218 Florida Ave. NW
Washington, DC 20001
202-234-1826
Email: rwkungfu@aol.com
Website: www.wongpeople.com

*Robert L Kitchin’s Academy of Self Defense*
Grandmaster Robert Kitchin
914 E. Franklin Blvd.
Gastonia, NC 28054
980-888-4677
Email: grandmasterrlk@gmail.com
Website: www.rlkmartialarts.com

*Lung Ch’uan Fa of Winston-Salem*
Shi-Hsiung Chris Weeks
Green Tree Community Center
930 S. Broad St.
Winston-Salem, NC 27101
(336) 287-7959
Email: cweeks@lungchuanfa.com
Website: www.lungchuanfa.com/WinstonSalem/

*The Chinese Connection Kung Fu School*
Sifu Pete Buckman
121 Herman Melville Avenue
Newport News, VA 23606
(757) 596-0699
www.TheChineseConnection.com

*Southard Combat Systems*
Grandmaster Tony Southard
926 Nyaupon Terrace
Morehead City, NC 28557
(252) 247-5292
www.southardcombatsystem.com
tsouthard@earthlink.com


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2017)

23rdwave said:


> Carolina Association of Martial Arts (CACMA)
> C.A.C.M.A. Affiliates
> 
> *Member Schools*
> ...



Thank You, much appreciated, I will have to go through all of these, because he is seeking specifically Tai Chi and all of these schools do not have taiji


----------

